# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Concrete pavers for carport

## dastrix

Hi Guys, 
We need to rip up, i believe, unlevel concrete we have to make way for a new floor. The carport is 6x5 meters and we want to use large sandstone style concrete pavers in 400x400 sizes. Most supplies have recommended a 100mm reo slab (for anything over 300x300) which is annoying as we already have a slab that's totally uneven (previous idiot owners) 
Any way to lay these large pavers for a carport (2 cars ontop) without using a slab? I wanted to make it 100% DIY but if I need a slab I guess that's out the window. 
If we do need a slab, what would installation of a 6x5 slab cost? 100mm with reo. 
Thanks
Kris

----------


## autogenous

You could put a cement screed over the top of the slab if it allows. 
It pays to have a some fall to let water run off.

----------


## dastrix

What is that exactly?? I'll check how uneven it is this weekend 
Would something like a large concrete grinder be good enough to take off some of the unevenness??

----------


## Ronaldo451

Does your current slab just have  some wonks in it (and if so how bad are they), or is it cracking and deteriorated generally? Just trying to gauge whether it needs replacement or refurbishment. If it is structurally sound it may be possible to level it up with a levelling agent and then lay the pavers on top 
Also, how much of an issue is the finished height? If you are considering laying pavers over the existing slab anyway you presumably have scope to increase the finished height - if so, by how much as a maximum? The extra height you have available to play with will affect the levelling options available...

----------


## dastrix

> Does your current slab just have  some wonks in it (and if so how bad are they), or is it cracking and deteriorated generally? Just trying to gauge whether it needs replacement or refurbishment. If it is structurally sound it may be possible to level it up with a levelling agent and then lay the pavers on top 
> Also, how much of an issue is the finished height? If you are considering laying pavers over the existing slab anyway you presumably have scope to increase the finished height - if so, by how much as a maximum? The extra height you have available to play with will affect the levelling options available...

  The condition of the slab is fine, it's a dodgy job but theres no cracking or anything. It's just very badly slopped, ill get a string line out tomorrow and check it all out. 
Some kind of levelling agent would be good, but how much levelling can they provide? ie 10mm+?

----------


## dastrix

Here is the slab. The section in question is from the roller door back towards the creese and about 8" past that. It slopes towards the lane

----------


## autogenous

Id say they have put fall in it to allow run off of rain etc.  
How much fall over what distance do you have?  _The carport is 6x5 meters and we want to use large sandstone style concrete pavers in 400x400 sizes. _ How thick are the sandstone pavers? The suppliers sound like they are covering their bums for a driveway because the product is soft or breaks easy? 
Thats just it now though. Everyone is so busy covering their bums that many projects are so over spec'd that the cost is prohibiting anyone affording many projects. 
Building is about how you can point the finger at someone these days.There's so much bureaucracy  that in many cases people just pull out of improving their homes. 
A *good engineer* will give you minimum spec. They save you money.

----------


## autogenous

The slab has no cracks in it so far? Thats a good sign.
Are you going to drive cars on it? That sounds like what the suppliers are worried about and it cracking. Persons only live traffic shouldn't be a problem if you already haven't any cracks as yet.

----------


## dastrix

It wont be persons only, it will have 2 cars side by side on it...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Sounds like everything is fine to me with the slab....slope is ideal for the water to run away rather than flooding the yard & house. 
As an alternative to the sandstone pavers.....have you considered concrete stencilling?  For example, http://www.tread-rite.com.au/stencilled_gallery.htm

----------


## Dan574

As silent said is spray paving an option.  I have done this DIY before and it came up a treat, it was quite easy to do. 
Acid etch the concrete, lay your stencil, mix the powder into a slurry, put it in the gun and spray, repeat then seal. 
I was able to hire the gun but from memory I think they were only a couple of hundred dollars if hire wasn't an option.

----------

